# How do I get started



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Depends on what you want to do
Indoor Spots you will shoot 20 yards on either a single faced target for both. 3 spot for vegas and 5 spot for NFAA indoor nats. on vegas youll shoot 30 arrows for a high score of 300 30x and 5 spot youll shoot 60 arrows for 300 60x.
3D will vary by where you go and what sanction you shoot. targets vary from 20-100 targets at most in YMR 13-14 you should shoot about 35 Yards.
Hunting setups consist of any bow with a stabilizer less than 12" long and multiple pin sights.
Competition setups can be any bow any stabilizer and sight.


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

How do they judge 3-d shoots,like is there certain rings you have to be within the vitals? How do you get into the competitions? Do you have to have any past winsor anything like that? Is there a website that has all of the indoor shoots listed? Right now I am shooting a diamond razor edge, would that be good if I had the right stabilizer or would I need a "target" bow? I am looking at getting a hoyt and selling my bow could I use it for hunting and then just change stabilizers and realises? Thanks!!!


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I use my Diamond For everything. You need a pair of Binoculars to see the scoring rings. really you just show p by a certain time and shoot. 3dshoots.com has shoot listed.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i would start by getting your feet wet. go to a couple indoor shoots and just have fun. Don't worry about score or your setup, just go shoot. for indoor 3d, just shoot for a kill shot and you'll do fine.

If you really like it and want to stay with it and get serious, you will benefit from a target bow. The diamond will work for a while, but at a point you will need a better bow. After you have the bow comes the big decision, freestyle or bowhunter. More or less do you want long main stabilizer and a scope or a short main and pins.


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

I am going to go to a 3-d shoot next month to kind of get my feet wet and have some fun. I am probably going to be upgrading to an alphamax or an alphaburner pretty soon.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

corpralbarn said:


> You need a pair of Binoculars to see the scoring rings.


Don't even have to have binoculars. I shoot out to 45 yards at my local tournments and don't have to have them.

For Texashoghunter just remember 6 inces up. And 1-2 inhes over the opposite way the targets faceing.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya just go out there and get your feet wet like what everybody else said, then if you really like it, upgrade to something with a little more speed in my opinion if you are going to use it for 3-d. Have a bow/arrow combination that will get you shooting flat out to 30 in my opinion since yardage judgment is one of the biggest calculations of winning a 3-d shoot. Also if you decide to get yourself a 3-d bow get some larg diameter arrows, like an Easton Fatboy since if you cut the line of one of the rings your points for that shot will go toward the higher score ring, example; you hit the line of the 12 ring, but most of your arrow is in the 10 ring, you get a 12 since you are on the 12 ring line. And Fatboys are pretty light weight (for me with a 100 grain glue in point they weight about 320-330 grains compared to my hunting arrows which weigh 425 grains) so you will shoot a little flatter than you do know allready, at least for me. But as of right now, go out there and get your feet wet and the most important thing is to not take it too seriously, if you make a bad shot just shake it off and move on, have fun with it because if you aren't having fun , what's the point of even being there, that just my opinion.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

You really dont even need all of that. I shot 4 3-D tournaments in YMR 13-14 this year with my diamond setup for hunting and won all 4.


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks guys I will report back on how I do at the tourny on the 5th.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> ya just go out there and get your feet wet like what everybody else said, then if you really like it, upgrade to something with a little more speed in my opinion if you are going to use it for 3-d. Have a bow/arrow combination that will get you shooting flat out to 30 in my opinion since yardage judgment is one of the biggest calculations of winning a 3-d shoot. Also if you decide to get yourself a 3-d bow get some larg diameter arrows, like an Easton Fatboy since if you cut the line of one of the rings your points for that shot will go toward the higher score ring, example; you hit the line of the 12 ring, but most of your arrow is in the 10 ring, you get a 12 since you are on the 12 ring line. And Fatboys are pretty light weight (for me with a 100 grain glue in point they weight about 320-330 grains compared to my hunting arrows which weigh 425 grains) so you will shoot a little flatter than you do know allready, at least for me. But as of right now, go out there and get your feet wet and the most important thing is to not take it too seriously, if you make a bad shot just shake it off and move on, have fun with it because if you aren't having fun , what's the point of even being there, that just my opinion.


fatboys are nice for 3-d.. i use them to this day, mine are 303gns. with 85gr tips... awesome arrows. and i will beat anyone in our local ymr 13-14 anyday... LOL


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

corpralbarn said:


> You really dont even need all of that. I shot 4 3-D tournaments in YMR 13-14 this year with my diamond setup for hunting and won all 4.


can i shoot against you if i ever come down to KY? lol


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

fatboys are good shafts, but a little spendy so if you break or lose arrows they probably arent for you


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Like a couple others said, just go to see if you like it and if its something you could do. If you like it, yu could go get a target/3d bow. You dont NEED binos, but they are a gd thing to have and make things a lot easier! G with a thicker/fater arrow just so you can cheat a bit  lol.

Just go out and have fun. If you break arrows, remember they make them everyday so dont get down about it and focus on the next shot!

Good luck


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> can i shoot against you if i ever come down to KY? lol


did I forget to mention it was against a bunch of local hunters.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

corpralbarn said:


> did I forget to mention it was against a bunch of local hunters.


and your point is?:smile:


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> and your point is?:smile:


 Easy wins.........


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Well I went to my first 3-d shoot today and had a blast!! I shoot a 262, since it is my first shoot I don't know how good or bad that is, but it was awesome.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

300 shoots are 20 yards at a single spot target or at a five spopt. 3-d is about 15-60 yards


----------

